

Luxem is a better JSON - rendaw
https://github.com/Rendaw/luxem

======
rendaw
I think there's an obvious case that JSON is better purely by virtue of being
widely adopted, but for projects that don't need immediate external
compatibility luxem is a good choice.

I haven't tried it myself, but I think most JSON documents can be read with no
modification by a luxem parser.

(Also, I uploaded the Python modules to pypi: luxem and luxemx)

